# Anchor Hocking Bottle Book



## WesternPA-collector (Aug 28, 2019)

I just picked up this Anchor Hocking Commemorative Bottles book on Ebay at a great price. Lots of color photo examples of bottles in it, including info about the Royal Ruby Red series. I call it a dream book, though I do own some of the bottles in it. There's even price estimates on the bottles.


----------



## Raypadua (Aug 31, 2019)

Always love picking up these reference books at a good price!!!  I actually collect the Fire king Royal Ruby line of dinnerware and have always been on the lookout for the Royal Ruby beer bottle


----------

